# Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger



## Slavik1985 (27. Dezember 2009)

*Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*

Hallo,

 Hab' letztens einen DVB-T Empfänger von 'nem Kollegen bekommen, nur war leider kein Software dabei, Treiber findet Windows (7 Ultimate).
 Jetzt hab' ich nur das Problem dass ich kein TV-"Abspiel"programm hab',  es geht weder mit Windows MediaCenter noch mit PowerCinema 6 !! 

 Deshalb die Frage: Kennt jemand ein Prog. (möglichst Freeware) dass mit mehreren DVB-T Empfängern umgehen kann ??????

 Danke schonmal

 MfG Dave


----------



## Ketchup33 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*

Moin moin,

 was zeigt der Geräte-Manager denn als Bezeichnung für den DVB-T-Tuner an?

 bye, Thomas


----------



## Slavik1985 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*

Also der Grätemanager sagt mir nur diese Gerätebezeichnung: DTV- DVB UDTT 7047 - USB 2.0 DVB-T Driver


----------



## Ketchup33 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*

Ist das zufällig der hier? 

 --> http://www.twinhan.com/product_AD-TU200.asp


----------



## Slavik1985 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*

Unter Google find ich aber drunter nix !!


----------



## Slavik1985 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*

Letzten Eintrag bitte ignorieren !!!


 Jap der sieht so aus, nur ohne die Schrift !!!


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*

ProgDVB ist ein Standardtool. Gibt aber viele Alternativen.


----------



## SuicideVampire (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*

Wenn es eher eine Media Center-mäßige Oberfläche sein soll, würde ich MediaPortal empfehlen.


----------



## Onlinestate (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*

Ja, so ein Media Center wäre natürlich auch was. XMBC ist auch net schlecht.


----------



## Slavik1985 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*

Geht leider alles nicht !!

 Kein Player findet was, liegt wohl an der Abdeckung !!?

 Trotzdem danke !!


----------



## Ketchup33 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software für USBgestützten DVB-T Empfänger*



Slavik1985 schrieb:


> Geht leider alles nicht !!
> 
> Kein Player findet was, liegt wohl an der Abdeckung !!?
> 
> Trotzdem danke !!


 Moin moin,

 was liegt an der Abdeckung? *nur Bahnhof versteh*

 Die Software von Twinhan hast Du ausprobiert?

 Schau mal, ob ein Gerätekonflikt (IRQ) vorliegt. Ist bei nem USB-Anschluß eines Notebooks zwar grad nicht vorstellbar, bei einer fest eingebauten Karte kann sowas allerdings dazu führen, dass die Software nicht findet. 

 bye, Thomas


----------

